# Knitting in public



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.

I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same. 

Can't even remember seeing it when I was little and more people knitted.

Over the last 6 months I have spent a lot of time for one thing or another in appointment waiting rooms.

After reading about others on here doing it, I thought why not.

So have started taking my knitting with me, just something small.

Some times the appointments have run over by as much as two hours. 

My hubby thinks it's a good idea, he likes to people watch. I just get cross at the waste of time.

I've had so many funny looks, with people talking to someone their with and nodding my way. 

I'm wondering if I'm beginning to grow two heads or something.

Margaret UK


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Maybe you'll start a whole new wave of knitters who knit in public!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I always take knitting with me--especially if I know there might be a long wait for one reason or another. My thinking is this: I'd rather have it with me and not need it, then to leave it at home and need it!!! Sometimes, a wonderful conversation gets started--with a total stranger--and this can be fun and enlightening to others. Who knows, by knitting in public--another person may become interested, too!!! You go girl--knit, knit, knit wherever you may be!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

You are a Trendsetter! You go, Girl!


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I always take my knitting with me usually socks on double pointed needles,which often gets funny looks and can be the start of many an interesting conversation.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good for you! Maybe people will see you knitting in public, and then they might decide to bring their own knitting the next time they are out.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Getting more common in canada now. My knitting goes every where with me. School crossing guard was knitting while waiting for children to be dismissed for the day. 
Good for you. Beats staring at cellphones.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I've always done it - train, waiting rooms, office at lunchtime (lets people know you are on your lunch) cafes with friends, park bench - me and all the other Super-models, we all do it.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

When my children were young I had many appointments that often ran two plus hours over. The knitting kept my hands busy, as the kids aged I worked more and less appointments so the knitting didn't happen so much. Then as my parents aged and had appointments I started taking the knitting everywhere with me. I spent many hours knitting next to Dads bed when he went into care before he passed. It seems I've done full circle. Sorry for rambling yes I knit in public. ????


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Me, too. Always. It does take away from the anger of having to wait because we are being productive.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Great idea. You may have started something. I hate when appointments run late. When I have some knitting, it doesn't seem to matter as much. The last appointment time to I went to was 30 minutes late. The doctor apologized. I said I had my knitting with me. He asked what I was knitting. He then told me about his grandmother who knit.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I've done this for more years than I care to count! Meet a lot of interesting people and have some nice conversations. I met a lady once, on a tour, who had something that went around her neck to hold her yarn and project and she would knit while we were on line for whatever. Personally, I love to see people knit, crochet, loom, embroider, etc. in public.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

In America, people talk on their cell phones, loudly, everywhere, even in public bathroom stalls, so we're not models of decorum. I take knitting or crochet when I have to wait, unless I have my autistic son with me, because he requires all my attention. Talk about being looked at like you have two heads!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I've never knitted or crocheted when waiting for an appointment, but I have on train journeys. In the office at lunch times frequently and made a crochet blanket waiting around to be called on jury service.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I take my socks to knit wherever I go, it's relaxing while waiting or just sitting having a coffee.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I have to say I've very rarely come across people knitting in public, and for the most part I don't take knitting with me for standard appointments because I usually have a very short wait, so a book works better for me. However, I have taken my knitting along if I'm just the driver for other peoples appointments or waiting for someone to come out of surgery. It really helps pass the time, and on occasion it starts conversations with others sitting around me, also waiting. I always take knitting/crocheting projects with me when traveling to help pass the time.


----------



## RosieCVD (Jul 26, 2016)

I take knitting or crochet with me for any road trip including a trip to the hardware store. Yesterday we went to Atlanta, so that was 6 hours round trip and I got a lot done! ^_^


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

The people who are nodding in your direction and whispering are the ones to bring out their knitting the next time their in a waiting room! You are in the vanguard of knitting in public! Good for you to be brave and use your time wisely.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

If you wait at a doctor appointment sometimes you need to relax


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


I injured my foot the other day, and after I managed to get myself into the car...sent hubby back to get my knitting. Even in pain I had to have my knitting for the waiting room. Good news...foot is not broken...contusion and sprained ankle...so am on crutches.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I have found that it is a great way to make sure I get called in quicker. As soon as I get my knitting out and started I get called back to the room or the doctor comes in. ????


----------



## SweetAlice (Dec 21, 2016)

June 10th is WWKIP Day. Worldwide Knit in Public. My knitting/crochet group has been meeting in a local park for this event for years. We bring lunch, a project or two, and often friends who aren't members of our group. Always fun.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Knit, knit, knit. Anywhere. You'll notice that some people watch you with interest, even some with envy. I've seen a young lady knitting in church. I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Mad loch said:


> When my children were young I had many appointments that often ran two plus hours over. The knitting kept my hands busy, as the kids aged I worked more and less appointments so the knitting didn't happen so much. Then as my parents aged and had appointments I started taking the knitting everywhere with me. I spent many hours knitting next to Dads bed when he went into care before he passed. It seems I've done full circle. Sorry for rambling yes I knit in public. ????


Your story is almost identical to mine :sm01: 
Keep knitting, it keeps the grey cells working


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

It just takes one to start a trend. I remember in the 60's when jogging was just starting and only a few guys were using the track in the park across the street. My brother decided to help me lose weight and started waking me up at 5h30 a.m. to go jogging with him. I still had my rollers on my head that early in the morning and my extra weight was not helping the elegance of the exercise. Anyway, at first, the few people walking or driving by were just staring as they had never seen a woman on the track (especially with this look) but it didn't take two weeks before another girl appeared with her boyfriend/husband. And soon it became normal and more and more women came running, even by themselves. I did lose some weight that year but I also felt particularly proud to have started the trend for the women in my area.

All this to say that one has to dare and others will follow. Good for you.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Years ago, I think I was the only one who hauled my knitting around with me (usually socks, like many of you). When I had to wait for hubby's surgery, though, there was a baby blanket started in a basket in the waiting room, with directions. It was a simple pattern, but not boring. The blankets, when finished, went to the nursery for moms in need. When one was finished, it was replaced with another started one. There must have been a lot of knitters in that community, because when I had to wait in that area again, it was a different blanket. Very nice idea, and very comforting for those who waited!


----------



## EMJ (Jan 26, 2017)

Kids, doctors, DMV -- all require waiting with or in business offices at one time or another, and I've always taken a book or crochet. I took knitting several times, but then I'd called be in the middle of a row, and I've always worried about making a "hole" if I don't finish the row. Crochet doesn't have this worry, and it always starts a conversation.


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

I was knitting chemo caps for donation which is a nice small portable project. I slipped and fell at work (no serious injury) so I had to visit their workers comp clinic and see an unfamiliar doctor. He asked what I was knitting when he saw my bag. His female friend had just been diagnosed with breast cancer. I stopped back the next week and gave him 2 hats in a gift bag for her. He was shocked and so thankful. His smile was my gift. So yes, knit in public. 

I will say you should use good judgement however. DH and I had a guided tour at a museum and one of the group was knitting while the tour was underway. I found it very distracting.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I get a lot of work done on my crocheting while sitting in the waiting rooms. My dr is never on time. I would get too bored and restless if I did not have something to work on. I even take my crocheting t the YMCA since I have an hr to kill between my silver sneakers class and my tai chi class. Can't use the machines yet since I am still doing therapy for my arm that was fractured.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I always try to bring a book and some small knit or crochet project anytime I might have to wait. That way I am ready for anything. (well, almost) LOL


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

carmicv said:


> Getting more common in canada now. My knitting goes every where with me. School crossing guard was knitting while waiting for children to be dismissed for the day.
> Good for you. Beats staring at cellphones.


The Scandinavian Society of Nova Scotia holds an annual Knit in Public day on June 10th in a beautiful park in Halifax. As I have just relocated to Nova Scotia from Ontario I have signed up to go. A great way to meet new, like minded people. A KP'er from across the Harbour made me aware of this, and I look forward to meeting her there.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

My kids used to swim every morning, gymnastics 3 evenings a week, ballet on Saturday, then there were the flute, saxophone, keyboard and clarinet lessons, school band, cross country running... I used to knit their school sweaters while waiting, until I decided to do my degree, then I did my assignments. Come to think of it though, I used to do my knitting between lectures at uni. 

I'm going to be on jury service next month so I'm getting something small ready for taking with me.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I actually keep a bag in my car, I make washclothes when I'm out. People are always interested and because I'm trying to spread the bug there are a lot of pre teens with dishcloths.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

The second Saturday in June is world wide knit in public day. June 10th this year. There is a website if you want to sign up and be counted. See the list of countries that participated last year.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I have 'car projects'....a small bag with scissors, a few markers, a crochet hook and big enough to hold hat, mittens or socks. In addition, I always have little 2" squares on extra dpns (thrift store needles....people donate them all the time when they lose 1 or 2 of a set....but I don't care if mine match).... with 2 or 3 rows of 20 sts on them.... just so when I am knitting in public and a little boy or girl seems interested... I can hand it to them and show them how to knit a few sts.... if they are interested and want to keep going, I just give it to them.... small ball, and 2 almost free needles....I consider it bait for to fish for new knitters. Sometimes mom goes home with one, too. If they take a few sts and obviously think it's too much trouble....I tuck it back in and wait for another in some other dr.'s office..... 

The car bag just lives there till something gets finished...then something else has to be put back...I always make myself angry if I get to a waiting room and discover that I took last month's finished hat back in the house.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

fergablu2 said:


> In America, people talk on their cell phones, loudly, everywhere, even in public bathroom stalls, so we're not models of decorum. I take knitting or crochet when I have to wait, unless I have my autistic son with me, because he requires all my attention. Talk about being looked at like you have two heads!


Please don't include me and a lot of others when you say "we're not models of decorum." Some of us know how to behave in public.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

momwhofan said:


> The people who are nodding in your direction and whispering are the ones to bring out their knitting the next time their in a waiting room! You are in the vanguard of knitting in public! Good for you to be brave and use your time wisely.


Sorry for the typo: it's "they're in a waiting room" not "their"

Dumb autocorrect on my phone! ????


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

When DH was having lots of lengthy medical treatments, I always had some easy knitting with me in the waiting room. Too worried about his procedures to concentrate on a pattern but I sure made a lot of washcloths for gifts that year. People would look at me and I would just hold up the knitting to show them and I'd say this is a washcloth I'm making, have you ever knitted or crocheted? Good conversation starter. As I was knitting one of the grandmother's washcloth patterns, a younger woman came up to me and said she thought I was knitting a bikini top. All I had done was the triangle at that point. I had a good chuckle over that.

So, knit in public and enjoy being the center of attention!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I love knitting in public, especially when waiting around like at airports. I've met some nice people that way. Go for it! You can start a trend and I promise to knit in public when visiting the UK next time.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

My lovely family doctor, who would ALWAYS run late would always ask me about what I was knitting when she finally came into the exam room. Sometimes, if it was a stitch pattern she was intrigued by, like a cable, or a trellis, she would have me knit some so she could watch how it was done. On one occasion she was so far behind schedule, I had crocheted an entire beret while I was waiting! ???? It never angered me when she was running late, because it's a price I was willing to pay to have a doctor who spends as much time with you as you need. She has since retired, and I miss her. I knitted her a Noro striped snood and gave it to her on my last visit as a thank you gift. She instantly popped it around her neck and declared she was wearing it the rest of the day. I'm pretty sure it never got cold enough in the office to warrant pulling it up over her head though! ???? Knitting in public is awesome, if you're not disturbing anyone.
Waiting rooms, transit rides, park bench, even walking if you can manage it. But I would never knit at a performance of any sort, or while you are visiting with someone, unless they are also knitting......


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I spend a lot of time flying for my job and have taken to taking projects with me -- mostly hats for my granddaughters or small modular projects. I get some looks - but mostly people want to chat about what i'm doing. I've had a few young teens email me later and I have hooked them up with free "learn to knit" sites. It's a great way to pass the time and get to talk to interesting people. I say GO FOR IT


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Another great advantage of knitting in public is the nice people you meet. People are always interested in what you are doing and will stop and strike up a conversation. It's a fun, easy way to meet new people - often fellow knitters. When we were on a cruise during the days at sea I would knit up in one of the lounges with a beautiful view. Fellow passengers always stopped by to check on my progress and share stories of their knitting. Knitters are very social people.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I remember several years ago taking my knitting to an appointment. It was entrelac which looks weird being done. A woman across from me stared for a long time and finally asked what I was doing. She had never seen anything like it before and she was a knitter.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


I started to take mine when hubby had a lot of hospital appointments because I have the sort of face that makes people tell me all their ailments often in graphic detail lol. 
I didn't work though as it's a great conversation starter. Everyone knows someone who used to knit and they didn't realise people still bothered, oh and by the way I'm here for ...... how about you. lol I don't mind really beats sitting there staring at the walls


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


Margaret, just ignore the reactions! Heck, some of them might even be telling their companion, "Why didn't we think of that?"
I have taken knitting, tatting and crochet to my doctor's, and I get the "looks" from some people. 
But according to the receptionist, there are now a few more women who bring their knitting!
Let's face it: if 3/4 of the people in the waiting room sit there with their smart phones and with the beeps annoy the other 1/4, why shouldn't we bring and work on our crafts? At least we're quiet!


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

cableaway said:


> I have found that it is a great way to make sure I get called in quicker. As soon as I get my knitting out and started I get called back to the room or the doctor comes in. ????


That always happens to me too. I try to keep something small to carry with me for waiting times. I am working on a polo shirt for my grand nephew which I will take with me to my GS ballgame tonight.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> I always take knitting with me--especially if I know there might be a long wait for one reason or another. My thinking is this: I'd rather have it with me and not need it, then to leave it at home and need it!!! Sometimes, a wonderful conversation gets started--with a total stranger--and this can be fun and enlightening to others. Who knows, by knitting in public--another person may become interested, too!!! You go girl--knit, knit, knit wherever you may be!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


I agree, I always have knitting or crochet with me (passes the time while Dad finishes his meal) Had a young waitress fascinated by my crochet, and wanted to learn. Gave her the youtube details for The Crochet Crowd and hope she gets motivated. Plan to re-visit the café again on sunday, I will ask how she is getting on.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

My Scottish sisters have knitted almost everywhere. When the children were little, they would join the other mothers and knit and chat while still keeping an eye on the little ones in the park. They would knit on long bus or train journeys, or waiting for appointments. Stranglely, not one of their children knits. Guess they never needed to, mums had them covered top to toe. Remember the old granny in the Cheeky(?)comic? She knitted cosies for everything, phone booths, cars, lampposts, policemen, and always got the bad guys knitted up ready for jail.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I take projects or my own reading material to every appointment. Maybe all those looks were people thinking what a great idea and envying you for having something like that to do.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Seeing you knitting made them wonder why they didn't bring something interesting to do as well.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

The only time I have been taking my knitting with me is when my husband has been to the hospital emergency. We never have long to wait at our doctors as they tend not to overbook.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I live in the states.
I've crocheted while waiting for an oil change, at the dentist, doctor's appointments, at McDonald's, at the hospital.
In waiting rooms and in the room when my wife was in the hospital. In the emergency room.
Sometimes, people tell the doctor that they have never seen anyone crochet so fast.
Sometimes, people come up to me with compliments or questions.
It makes the time go by a lot faster than looking at magazines. I also get to accomplish something.
I have brought hats, scarves, towel toppers and even full size afghans to work on.
Nothing is too small or too big for me to bring.
Dick


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Here in New York, there are knitting classes in the park. I haven't attended yet,
but hope to someday.



the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

I take my knitting with me for various occasions that I might have to wait or just sit (as on a train). Better use of my time than staring at smartphones (which I don't own) or computers.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I take a small project to work on,normally sock's....I hate just sitting in Dr surgerie's or at hospital appointments, they alway's are running late, it helps pass the time


----------



## SandraNZ (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a sock kit in the glove box of our car and I get a good 30 mins done each way on the way to work ... Takes me two weeks to knit a sock but figure that it makes the car ride 'time not wasted'


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think people are looking at your for knitting I think they are trying to see what you are making. I find that to be so when I bring mine along. It often opens up conversation. I get a lot of questions like is that knit or crochet? What are you making? Who will be the luck recipient of that sweater? Stuff like that. Keep on knitting in public it is educational for those around you.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> ...Sometimes, a wonderful conversation gets started--with a total stranger--and this can be fun and enlightening to others. ...


Yes! And if I take a book instead of knitting, NO conversation gets started. If someone comments about knitting or crochet, that's great. But sometimes the conversation will go on from there, looking for areas we have in common, and that's interesting.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

luvrcats said:


> I always take knitting with me--especially if I know there might be a long wait for one reason or another. My thinking is this: I'd rather have it with me and not need it, then to leave it at home and need it!!! Sometimes, a wonderful conversation gets started--with a total stranger--and this can be fun and enlightening to others. Who knows, by knitting in public--another person may become interested, too!!! You go girl--knit, knit, knit wherever you may be!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


Me too! Always bring my knitting to doctor appointments.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

I have always knit in public. I love knitting on th beach. Always lunch time at work, as I would never have got a break.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Good for you!! I take my knitting with me anywhere I think I'll have to wait. I get the same reaction, people looking. I've had several people start up conversations and talk to me about their knit or crochet experience. I always recommend the Knitting Paradise newsletter and Ravelry. Happy knitting!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've seen a woman knitting at her stall at a car boot sale. There is another woman who crochets. You're right, it's hardly done in UK at all.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Hospital appointments are the only time I knit in public. Seem to spend so long there. I usually have people asking me what I am knitting etc. Some do look at me as if I am slightly mad, but mostly I get positive comments.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

I never used to, but I have since I retired...


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, I live in England and I'm ALWAYS knitting in public ( though I don't often go to Buckinghamshire so maybe that's why you've never seen me in action!) I used to see old ladies doing it, years ago, but not for many years - that must be why people seem so fascinated when they see me at it! It doesn't bother me though. I knit on trains, buses, doctors and hospital waiting rooms - I actually look forward to a long wait as I can get lots of knitting done. I even took some with me when I went to open days at universities with my daughter. When you have to be in a lecture theatre for an hour or so, listening to someone talking about a 3 year psychology course, you need to sit at the back with some knitting! I have a large handbag with a WIP inside all the time - you never know when a boring moment will arise...then you can whip out the knitting!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Used to take the bus to & from work back in the 60's & 70's. Always crocheted while waiting for a bus. When I learned to knit, I always took my knitting everywhere I went. I've knit at doctor appointments, restaurants, hospital waiting rooms; or if I had to wait to get my new tires or get my car repaired. Even in the 80's & 90's when it was rare to see anyone knitting, I always knitted. Don't recall getting any strange looks. If I did, I didn't notice...too busy knitting! Now days, most people don't usually notice if you're knitting or crocheting. They're too busy on their phones to look at anyone.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Now I knit or crochet small items would always take a project with me if I think a wait is possible.
I am still learning crochet but have made quite a few discloths. DH thought I was mad until he started using
Them. (I said all those Us ladies cant be wrong, always coming up with new patterns!) Now he thinks they are brilliant and it has been suggested I make bigger ones, more suitable for his size hands!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Never mind their looks! Just keep knitting!


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

I take my sock knitting (in a little bag that my grandson made me) everywhere, doctor's, etc and always in the car. I knit magic loop so no lost needles. You go girl.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Always done it...mainly socks or baby items, hats. Something easy no charts!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I always take my knitting with me. I can't stand sitting and doing nothing....I get so jittery. I'll be packing up a little baby hat to take to my grandsons baseball game this morning!


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

If you think knitting turns heads, take your tatting. Although usually with either people just ask what I'm making.


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

I always take my knitting with me to doctors' appointments. They have terrible magazines in waiting rooms, so I feel that I'm doing something constructive.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is just the difference in countries. Keep it up as you may be starting wonderful use of time.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I knit in public and have had many wonderful experiences. Perhaps the whispering ladies were just curious. Since what you are doing is not rude or intrusive, and if it makes you happy to be occupied, I would not worry about other peoples reactions.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I never leave the house without my knitting bag. People are interested and curious when they see me in a waiting room but only the most out going ask questoons. I always get lovely compliments. My husband is a sociable person and has given away hats to strangers in chemo treatment. For me it helps use the time and keep me productive.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

My doctors and dentist and their staffs are all used to seeing me knitting in their offices. They always ask me what I'm working on and admire it. Other patients are interested and watch, especially kids. I've been in many conversations because of knitting. And you never know when one of those "starers" are saying wish I'd brought my knitting.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I've always taken to knitting in public....especially in waiting rooms..the wais can be long and tedious and knitting is so productive


----------



## mazzyd (Feb 19, 2017)

I even take my knitting on holiday with me much to my families dismay!! It's just nice to have the option of doing it while sitting on your balcony with a glass of wine before bed or maybe I just get withdrawl symptoms if I dont have it with me x


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in the USA and my yarn bag goes almost every where I go except for church. I hope you have started a new trend in the UK


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Let them look...that happened to me a few times...I bet they are jealous..One lady ask my age?? like i was too young to knit..I told her and just kept knitting..I take my knitting to all my doctor appointments...let them look!!!!!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

elizabethvickers said:


> I always take my knitting with me usually socks on double pointed needles,which often gets funny looks and can be the start of many an interesting conversation.


Me too. I take my elderly parents to a great many appointments so I always have some socks on the go and keep this as my stand-by knitting in the car.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I am in the uk and I almost always take my knitting to hospital appointments, and I never get funny looks in fact people come over to me and ask me what I am knitting, they always seam interested in what I am doing, and always ask to see the pattern of what I am knitting. I have also seen young people knitting and crocheting at the hospital, it is lovely see that some young people are taking an interest in this hobby. If you get any more funny looks don't let it put you of and if you see them looking ask them if they would like to have a look at what you are making. You never know you could get someone interested in taking up knitting or crocheting. Good luck and have a really lovely day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> Years ago, I think I was the only one who hauled my knitting around with me (usually socks, like many of you). When I had to wait for hubby's surgery, though, there was a baby blanket started in a basket in the waiting room, with directions. It was a simple pattern, but not boring. The blankets, when finished, went to the nursery for moms in need. When one was finished, it was replaced with another started one. There must have been a lot of knitters in that community, because when I had to wait in that area again, it was a different blanket. Very nice idea, and very comforting for those who waited!


What a neat idea! I would think the knitting project would have to be kept in a bag hanging up on a hook out of the reach of small children who might be in the waiting room! I can just see a couple little boys pulling the stitches off the needles and having a "sword fight". Somebody gets poked in the eye and ....... lawsuit!! People will sue over anything nowadays. As long as it's out of reach except to knitters I think it's a wonderful idea. A sign could be posted next to the bag explaining what it is and encouraging knitters to share their talent while waiting. :sm24:


----------



## spa (Oct 27, 2013)

I have seen a woman knitting in hospital waiting room .


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

This just came in from lionbrand.com.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

If people stare when you knit just smile and tell them it's knitting.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Knitting and book--always "travel" with me!!! Last December, my husband underwent surgery (successful!) and while I was knitting on a chemo hat, the GENTLEMAN sitting next to me was quite interested--and I was happy to talk with him! You never know who someone will strike up a conversation--and when I need a "break"--there's my book waiting!! I love the idea of a knitting group in the park that a KP'er posted--on a lovely day--this would be so relaxing! :sm08: :sm09: :sm24: When knitting in public, I have been asked how much I charge for a hat--$10.00-and they will ask me to knit one or two!!!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Those people watching you, nodding your way, are most probably saying something like: " Will you look at that ! How clever ! That lady is not wasting 2 hours just sitting, waiting. She is being productive and is making her waiting time just fly by....I will do the same next time I come here to "hurry up and wait"....I'm sure that is what they were saying......so... carry on....I do it all the time and I've seen many people doing the same (on this side of the pond).

Anna


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I always have my knitting with me. I never cared about what people thought. Have had some wonderful conversations with people who have come up to me. I don't like wasting time and don't like to be without it. So much to make so I like to make the most of every spare moment.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

When people stop looking down at their phones, I will stop knitting in public.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I always take my knitting and my Kindle with me to appointments. And we have a lot of appointments. I was with my sister for her eye surgery the other day and an elderly gentleman came in for his appointment. Unfortunately someone messed up his time and hadn't put it down. Someone was trying really hard to help him but it was taking forever. He was so nice and didn't get upset. He just sat down next to me and we started chatting about my knitting. Then he began talking about the state the world was in and what was happening. I found out he was in the armed forces and that he was a Christian. We had a wonderful chat that started all because of my knitting.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

elizabethvickers said:


> I always take my knitting with me usually socks on double pointed needles,which often gets funny looks and can be the start of many an interesting conversation.


I do the same. I leave my "portable knitting" in my car so that I have it available whenever waiting for an appointment etc. I have lost count of how many pairs of socks that have been knitted during what would otherwise be wasted time.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

Keeps me from getting bored. Meet a lot of people and give away a lot of dishrags. People are always surprised that after they have questioned what I am making that I will pull one out of my bag and give it to them. Love it. Makes me feel good all day. Have tried knitting socks while out but not good enough at it for bragging rights so its usually dishrags or hotpads or something I am real comfortable with...


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

My DH spent lots of time in the hospital and I always stayed with him for hours but I always had my knitting with me.


----------



## mmach60 (Dec 31, 2016)

From California and when I was first learning to crochet I was also taking the train into LA for work. I sat in a car where there were several women crocheting and knitting. Struck up a conversation and learned a lot! Fun group. They'd also help untangle my yarn so I could keep crocheting and didn't have to waste time, lol. My favorite conversation... "if you are right handed, I can help, left handed, ask Mary, if you knit, ask Alice. But don't hand your work to Wanda, she'll see the error and pull it out"


----------



## JodieBlonde (Apr 19, 2015)

Before I leave home EVER, I check to see that I have my wallet AND at least one small knitting WIP...a dishcloth, a scarf..even a sampler square. It never fails that someone will ask what I am making and share their memories ( or questions) about knitting.) Oddly enough, it is mostly older gentlemen who comment.!! Perhaps you young single girls should invest in some needles and yarn!


----------



## lerrory2 (Mar 16, 2015)

I always take a knitting project with me when I have appointments and my son plays on a travel hockey team! Oh yes I start a big project every year that hockey seasons starts and that project follows me to all games and practices. I do get a lot of looks and stares and conversations starters. I love it when the teenage girls come up and ask me what are you making and how do you do that! There have been many a times the grandparents come up and ask me what I'm I making and I have even received advice on how to make things, where the LYS are in the particular town/city if I need supplies! 
You go girl! Keep on knitting/crocheting in public.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


LOOK at it THIS way............. Two Heads Are Better Than One. And yes.......... you should knit in public if you like to do that. It isn't as if you are sitting there naked!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

It's come to where my kids are surprised if I DON'T take my knitting with me. I don't consider it knitting in public so much as not wasting time while waiting. I usually have a book with me as well, and that I have done since my teens.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I always have something to knit/crochet with me if I know I will be waiting for a long period. Makes time pass fast and like someone else said it starts good conversations also. Blessings to all who carry their yarn and needles/hooks with them. Calms the nerves also!!!!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

A couple of months ago I was working on a baby blanket. It went where ever I went. I don't drive anymore and when I was having to go to doctors a lot I got a lot done in the car. When in one of the doctor's office this woman came over to look to see what I was doing We started talking and asked her where she lived and she asked me. It turned out she lived on the same street 20 years before. Our street isn't very long but never met her when she lived here. She was about 6 houses down and across the street. It turns out we go to so many of the same doctors also. You just never know who you will meet


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I always have a small project with me to knit or crochet while I have a few minutes. Yesterday I was traveling and drew a bit of attention knitting my two at a time socks in the airport and on the plane.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> Years ago, I think I was the only one who hauled my knitting around with me (usually socks, like many of you). When I had to wait for hubby's surgery, though, there was a baby blanket started in a basket in the waiting room, with directions. It was a simple pattern, but not boring. The blankets, when finished, went to the nursery for moms in need. When one was finished, it was replaced with another started one. There must have been a lot of knitters in that community, because when I had to wait in that area again, it was a different blanket. Very nice idea, and very comforting for those who waited!


What a brilliant idea.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

As long as I have a knitting or crochet project with me, no one can ever waste my time! I always have a project with me, even if I'm driving to the store and "know" I won't have any chance to work on it. The nearest city has a railroad line running through it with many right-angle turns, requiring the trains to slow down to about 10 MPH, which means it takes a train f-o-r-e-v-e-r to clear each street. When that happens I put the car in park and get out my project.

I have to confess that I do get a tiny bit irritated when someone actually asks me if I am knitting or crocheting. I mean, really............????! But I alway manage a smile and reply pleasantly. When I can no longer do that, it will be time to stop doing it in public.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I took some knitting with me when I went to the hospital for his appointment. Nobody said a word, didn't even look as far as I'm aware, and I got quite a bit done


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Patian said:


> Maybe you'll start a whole new wave of knitters who knit in public!


I agree...it is "why didn't I think of that?" syndrome you have started...good for you...then tell them about KP!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I am curious about the issue of "knitting in public". When did knitting become private, I am just curious, we knit all the time in a club, and have only encountered disapproval once. I would really like to know, it seems to me rather a strange thing to disapprove of. There are many things I don't particularly like, I could make a list, but I think it is my PRIVATE issue if I don't like something in a public place and I usually move on.


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

Waiting drives me nuts, so knitting keeps me relaxed. When I was teaching, the art teacher coiled baskets during faculty meetings, so I figured I could knit. We're both retired - she makes baskets full time, art baskets, and is internationally known. Her baskets sell for $8000-$20000. Me? I'm knitting dishcloths because they're quick, and my daughter uses them all the time. Whatever floats your boat, right?

Several years ago I did a transatlantic cruise to Europe, to visit friends who have a cat. On board, I'd sometimes sit to enjoy the water and knit a catnip mouse. I had many interesting conversations as people stopped to ask about it!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gee's I have taken my knitting or some type of hand work with me when I go to the doctor with hubby for years. I get tired of reading the stale magazines that are always in those waiting rooms. Now both foot care and primary care at the VA expect to see the latest pair of socks I'm knitting every time we go. Foot care is in July and new shoes next month so I guess I'd better think of some new socks to cast on.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

I often take my knitting for something to do. It has started lots of nice conversations, and helps fill the time. If someone nods and whispers under their breath, I bet they are just saying "what a smart, beautiful woman to have thought to bring that interesting creative activity". We knitters should be proud of ourselves!


----------



## LynnLCSW (May 18, 2017)

It never occurred to me NOT to knit in public!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Good for you. Someone had to start the trend in the US and maybe you are starting one in the U.K. Many women, and some men perhaps, will thank you. Knit on! Knit on!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I always take my knitting with me. It relaxes me in the doctor's waiting room. A dentist once told me she would like to hire me to sit in her office and knit because she could see that all of her patients began to relax after watching me. My dream job but I had babies!


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

I like to crochet little decorations while waiting in doctors' or dentist's office, and then often present them to the receptionists when finished. Christmas tree, Valentine's heart, St. Patrick's shamrock, Easter bunny, Independence Day flag, autumn leaf, etc. Many a conversation with other patients started that way.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> I always take knitting with me--especially if I know there might be a long wait for one reason or another. My thinking is this: I'd rather have it with me and not need it, then to leave it at home and need it!!! Sometimes, a wonderful conversation gets started--with a total stranger--and this can be fun and enlightening to others. Who knows, by knitting in public--another person may become interested, too!!! You go girl--knit, knit, knit wherever you may be!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


Ditto and right on!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I had an early morning appointment with the eye surgeon two weeks ago and walked off without my knitting or my iPad. What a disaster! I waited two hours. I have never waited that long for an appointment in my life. I was not amused. They didn't even have any decent magazines. Needless to say I will never forget my knitting again☹


----------



## jerseybelle68 (May 20, 2017)

I tend to knit while hubster drives, this way I get some stitchin done and watch scenery, too!


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

I always try to take my knitting, usually socks, with me. Less stress waiting for the appointment that is never 'on time'. And it
usually instigates an interesting conversation. Last eye dr visit was scheduled at 9:15. Finally saw the dr at 11:00. Either I am 
a fool for waiting so long or I was so absorbed in my dp sock knitting that I didn't notice the time. Same wait will occur next
Tuesday at the orthopedist. The drs know they won't be able to see a new patient every 15 minutes. Well, I got that off my chest.
Sorry.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

"I start a big project every year that hockey seasons starts and that project follows me to all games and practices." 

My 8-year-old grandson, who likes for me to attend his games and practices for soccer, basketball and baseball, doesn't appreciate it if I crochet there. He tactfully said, "Nana, what if you missed a goal, basket or home run of mine because you were looking down at your multi-tasking?"


----------



## Mama's House (Oct 22, 2012)

I take my knitting when I sit with my family in the hospital. When my daughter had surgery, she picked the pattern and yarn. Now she treasures the little elephant I made that day as it reminds her that mom is always there when she needs me. One of my most treasured knitting projects is the baby blanket I crocheted while I sat with my mother the last few days of her life. She was an avid crocheter and I was trying to learn. While the afghan has a distint error in that the rows keep creeping around the round blanket, I now know to turn and crochet in the opposite direction on each row. Still it is a reminder she was there for support, even if she couldn't talk and I now can crochet like I should.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

I too knit in doctors' and hospital waiting rooms and on trains and have had some interested conversations with folk who would not have otherwise started one. But I am selective in other places. I also used to take my knitting when visiting my mother who was in a pyscho-geriatric home for 14 years; it provided a form of therapy for me!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I often knit in public as I also hate just sitting waiting for appointments. We also, have knitting groups who meet in coffee shops, it is fun to meet up with other Knitters and enjoy a social coffee break, and meet up with like minded people. Enjoy your time waiting and also accomplish something at the same time.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Good for you! Keep at it. I'm sure there are others who would like to pass waiting time more productively and you will be their model and inspiration! :sm24:


----------



## irenelsm (May 16, 2017)

I always take my knitting with me. My partner didn't complain, but sometimes asked me, "How can you knit and pay attention?" 
We had a friend who, in his youth worked with FDR. One night my love and I were at a local meeting in Town Hall, when our friend came in. He looked our way and said, "I remember how Eleanor used to knit at all the meetings." 
So - no apologies or doubts. It's fine to knit wherever, except when you're driving!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I always take my knitting to hospital or doctors appointments also on longer bus journeys...sometimes get funny looks some smiles and nodding. I don't care it keeps me busy as I hate sitting doing nothing. Recently at the eye clinic where I have had both eye done sitting knitting even after they put the drops in and it gets a bit blurry but garter stitch is ideal for such times.

J


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel lost without mine (crochet or knitting) even if I don't get time during the day to do it, I walk with it all the time. Even when I go to the laundromat. ????????


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually take my knitting with me for multiple occasions. Long car rides, Dr. Appointments, car repairs, etc. I have never been stared at, in fact at the last Dr. appointment had a lady get up and come over to sit beside me, we had a very nice visit with me knitting the whole time. I gave her my phone number because she said she was interested in learning how to knit. Sometimes a lasting friendship is started so you just keep on knitting in public!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

There is a Worldwide Knit in Public Day in Amersham, Bucks at the library on June 10. Don't know how far this is from you, but these events are lots of fun - I've been to several as well as organizing one here in Connecticut for several years. You might meet other knitters/crocheters that day.

http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/kips-in-europe/


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

jo everest said:


> I always take my knitting to hospital or doctors appointments also on longer bus journeys...sometimes get funny looks some smiles and nodding. I don't care it keeps me busy as I hate sitting doing nothing. Recently at the eye clinic where I have had both eye done sitting knitting even after they put the drops in and it gets a bit blurry but garter stitch is ideal for such times.
> 
> J


LOL, That was the first time I knitted in public. Six months ago I was at the eye hospital to see the doctor about having my Cataracts removed. 
He asked what I was knitting I told him it was socks. The next time I saw him I was waiting for the operation on the first eye. He remembered me knitting and asked me if I had finished the socks. I pointed to hubby he pulled up his trouser legs and there they were. 
I also had another pair on the go while waiting for the op. and like you knitted even after they put the drops in. 
I had asked the doctor to leave me slightly short sighted as it would drive me crazy having to put on reading glasses every time I picked up my knitting.

Oh! I will never forget seeing my knitting on the bed when I returned to the recovery room.

The colours were so bright and the stitches so clear.
Couldn't wait for the next eye to be done 1 week later.
Just need glasses for driving now.

Margaret


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> There is a Worldwide Knit in Public Day in Amersham, Bucks at the library on June 10. Don't know how far this is from you, but these events are lots of fun - I've been to several as well as organizing one here in Connecticut for several years. You might meet other knitters/crocheters that day.
> 
> http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/kips-in-europe/


Thank you for the link. We are only about a 20min. drive from Amersham.

Margaret


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

I do two volunteer activities at once when I bring my crocheting baby sweaters to the blood drives where I sit at the snack table for three hours. It has started many conversations and I get a lot done. I see women knitting in church which I do not do.


----------



## hevkk (Jan 5, 2017)

About three years ago I saw a young lady making incredible, delicate filet crochet on the train into London. On another occasion I saw a, very modern looking, young girl knitting socks (I guess) on the platform at London Bridge. Suddenly I realised that knitting and crocheting was 'back'. After 30 years I took it up again and haven't looked back! 

And how things have moved on - online forums and groups, magazines and the ability to find every stitch, method or pattern one could ever dream of all at your fingertips. Where once you learnt to knit as your mother taught you and that was that, now you can experiment and hone your skills. I learn something new everyday.

Thank you to those who knit or crochet publicly. I knit when travelling to work as it's a long journey. I have been aware of people occasionally talking about it or looking at me. But I like to think they are just interested, or even inspired like me!

Would love to have seen the bride who crocheted her wedding dress on the bus in the USA.....


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

I brought my knitting with me when I had a court date, both my needles and yarn were confiscated by the court clerk. I was told where to pick them up when I was leaving. Sad times we are living through when knitting needles are considered a threat! So, the moral of this story.....be careful where you knit, when in public places, it's not always welcome!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I mentioned to my mother that I was going to start taking my knitting with me while waiting for her at her Dr's, she said that I should ask the receptionist if it would be OK. I told her they would probably be jealous because they had to work and I was enjoying myself, or that they may appreciate the quiet while they were working. I haven't done it as yet as now I usually drop Mum off and go and do a bit of shopping.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

My knitting group knits in public all the time. Also, when my husband was sick with lung cancer, we spent a lot of time in doctors offices and the hospital. I always took my knitting to waste away the time. After he passed, I continue to do the same when I have a doctors appointment. They always want to know what I'm working on this time. It makes for conversations that I normally wouldn't have or people I wouldn't have met otherwise.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

take it with me everywhere


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

I always have my knitting with me. I make sure it is an easy project so I really don't have to concentrate. Especially in airports, it is a wonderful opportunity to knit and people watch, and I have struck up some fascinating conversations. They always seem to start the same way: what are you knitting? 

Recently I encountered a woman who brings her crocheting to church and crochets through the sermon only. She says she can listen better if she is crocheting. Though I haven't tried it, I am not surprised because studies show that the repetition of knitting and crochet tends to put us in a more meditative state and thus more open to listen.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I treasure the afghan I knit Turing the last few weeks of my mom's life. She loved watching me as we chatted and she would sometime doze off. I did it in long strips and connected them after she passed. I treasure it as she is part of it. I know it gave her peace in many ways. She had crocheted an Afghan that was always on her bed. The last few months when she went into care she wanted it but my older sister had taken it and wouldn't give it back because she didn't want me to have it. Mom never wanted to make a fuss fearing she wouldn't see her at all if she said anything since she rarely saw her as it was. She said she wanted me to have the afghan (along with other items that had been taken). She was thrilled I was making one. I always told her stuff was stuff and we had each other and wonderful memories. But I digress. 

Perhaps your knitting in public will help the younger generation get interested in the art, her in the US it seems to be less popular with many youngsters. I for one would rather see someone knitting than staring into a phone or tablet.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Is it acceptable behavior to read? You may start a new adventure.????my knitting is always with me


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Better than screeching into a cell phone and disturbing everyone. I guess just don't knit while breast feeding a baby, all covered up and private, and you should be fine. I think all of us more mature ladies should begin to wear Daisy Dukes to let everyone see how rediculous they all look with their butt cheeks hanging out. Knit on ya'll.


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

I took my knitting with me the other day when I was having my
car serviced. A man in the waiting room asked "What do you do
when you get to the end of the needle!"


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Who cares what they think. I am sure it gives them something to talk about and seems to make the time go by quicker and give you something to do.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

hevkk said:


> About three years ago I saw a young lady making incredible, delicate filet crochet on the train into London. On another occasion I saw a, very modern looking, young girl knitting socks (I guess) on the platform at London Bridge. Suddenly I realised that knitting and crocheting was 'back'. After 30 years I took it up again and haven't looked back!
> 
> And how things have moved on - online forums and groups, magazines and the ability to find every stitch, method or pattern one could ever dream of all at your fingertips. Where once you learnt to knit as your mother taught you and that was that, now you can experiment and hone your skills. I learn something new everyday.
> 
> ...


Hi, Your story is very much like mine. Mum and Gran got me knitting about 8 years old. You had the pattern bought the wool. You never deviated from the pattern instructions.

Oh! How things have changed. I found KP by accident, and so glad I did.

So much choice now though, it can be a bit overwhelming at times.

Margaret

PS. I found this link for you.
http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/bride-crochets-wedding-gown-bus-commute/story?id=25739335


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this topic,again. I'm a terrible passenger as I get older - I always have something to work on in the car so I don't have to look at the traffic. When it gets hairy my DH will often say " Just keep knitting honey".. :sm12:

I have only read the the first 3 pages but wanted to comment about the OP, and will read more later. It reminded me of when I was younger and taught childbirth and breastfeeding classes. I think when you are doing something that you have never seen anyone else do before, you're just a bit anxious about what others might be thinking. and many people are reluctant to start talking to someone they don't know. Nursing in public was certainly a big topic of discussion in breastfeeding class. My bottom line was whatever you choose to do yourself [ and we did discuss the tips and tricks...] do smile at someone else you see nursing, because chances are she's thinking people are disapproving. I have always done that because I remember it with personal pleasure, and it leads to some nice conversations.

So hurrah for all you have learned that knitting in public is fun and helps whittle down those many WIPS. And to those who haven't - nobody is going to disapprove of knitting, though they may be puzzled or envious. Many times I get " Oh you're..., I could never do that." Or "I used to..." :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I always take my knitting to hospital appointments and if I have a small project will knit on bus journeys too. Nobody ever takes very much notice really in my experience!


----------



## mcmcadams (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh my! I find this topic very funny! Since my children were old enough to sit and wait without need of constant supervision, I've kept a small project with me at all times. Helps pass the time while waiting and sitting. When I was a little girl in school, I would doodle while listening to the teacher. When I was an adult in college, after asking my professor for permission first, I also knit while jotting down notes. Seems cruel to force a "mover" to be perfectly still.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I always take something to knot or crochet wherever I have a wait time. It definitely helps the time to pass by quickly no matter how long it is Congratulations on taking the big step to be the first. The people could be talking about how clever you are to be using your time so productively. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

Sometimes we USA-ers do have a good idea. Knitting is public is certainly harmless and less annoying than folks talking on their cell phones.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Good for you - I always take my knitting with me, usually something smaller that I don't have to concentrate on too much....have had some really lovely conversations because I am knitting, and as an added bonus I can get quite a bit accomplished sometimes ;-)


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

If I have to wait on an appointment, I take either knitting, crochet or my Dorset buttons. Often people will ask what I'm making and chat to pass the time. I always take my Dorset buttons to do on the bus too - easier than knitting if it's busy.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Margaret I will tell you what I am constantly telling my 15 yo son, if these people are not important to you why worry about and stress yourself over what they think put your energy into what you are knitting they are probably just talking about how lovely what you are working on is and nothing nafarious.
I get more uncomfortable when people come ask me about my knitting/crocheting as I am agoraphobic and it makes me very uncomfortable talking to strangers which is why I usually make my daughter go with me it's less stressful...with working on toys I Find it quite easy now using my ipad and thanks to the individual pointing me to the adobereader app to take my ipad my digital pattern my external drive and knit away...rather than be irked to death by late appts that raise my bloodpressure making things worse as I already have high bloodpressure thanks to my wonderful dr changing the strength on what I am on it's back to a normal level YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY ME! It took me a VERY long time to realize if the person yacking about me isn't important to me why am I giving them the power to upset me once you let go of that it's an amazing feeling of freedom!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I have my "grab and go" knitting bag with me all the time. I knit while I wait at the hair dressers, doctors office, dentist. I knit on airplanes and the terminal. I knit everywhere. Why is that any different that reading or talking on the phone ( Much quieter and more polite than talking on the phone!)


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

flitri said:


> I mentioned to my mother that I was going to start taking my knitting with me while waiting for her at her Dr's, she said that I should ask the receptionist if it would be OK. I told her they would probably be jealous because they had to work and I was enjoying myself, or that they may appreciate the quiet while they were working. I haven't done it as yet as now I usually drop Mum off and go and do a bit of shopping.


HUH??? Ask the receptionist???? It would never even occur to me. Most offices have magazines to keep folks occupied while they wait. What's the difference with knitting.

Of course, I would never hesitate to knit anywhere in public and now have started taking it to political town halls and meetings.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> HUH??? Ask the receptionist???? It would never even occur to me. Most offices have magazines to keep folks occupied while they wait. What's the difference with knitting.
> 
> Of course, I would never hesitate to knit anywhere in public and now have started taking it to political town halls and meetings.


I have never had anyone make a negative comment about my knitting in public.... only positive comments


----------



## edengrace (Dec 23, 2015)

I ALWAYS take my knitting with me. It has become a habit. I knit in the car (when I'm not driving), On plane rides, when waiting for people, and in waiting rooms. My orthodontists have started calling me "The little knitter" because I would even knit while they were working on my teeth. I love it when people come up to me and ask me what I am knitting. I will never put my needles down!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I take knitting with me always. I hate to wait. Every second they make me wait is a second of my life that I can never get back. It's inconsiderate. That being said, when I knit, at least I'm getting something done. Good for you to do the same. More people need to take their knitting with them. UK seems like there would be more knitting in public rather than fewer.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


I am in Canada and my mother use to take her knitting with her when she was bowling, and at meetings she would attend. I was at the pool the other day and there was a young lady there knitting while her child was playing in the water. That was a first for me in this town. As you said it is a shame to waste time in waiting rooms. I usually take a book and read and pace at the same time. Sometimes we don't notice things like that then all of a sudden everyone seems to be doing it. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Rosalinda (Apr 23, 2017)

I always take my knitting with me, and when I am a passenger in a family car I knit then too. Yes, I've seen people nodding in my direction in waiting rooms, and sometimes overheard comments.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree, I don't see much knitting either. However, I frequently meet a friend in a coffee shop and when we both knit many people stop by to ask what we're making. They are always impressed even when it's a very simple pattern ????


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL!! so you get the <look>....at least you're putting your time to good use!!! My mom used to knit on the bus and back - it was an hour bus ride and of course, you meet the same people. They used to look forward to seeing how far her sweater or whatever she was knitting was at. I restarted to crochet when I accompanied my mom for chemo. I never got a seat in the bus so it was kind of difficult to knit or crochet. I did however, take a knitting to an eye appointment one time and managed to do a complete scarf!! The doctor had been called to an emergency at 10:00 am and at 5:00 still hadn't shown up!! The assistant kept telling us he would be there <soon> and left. I was furious of wasting a day and having to pay $25 for the parking for nothing!! However, the cleaning lady smiled and started up a conversation with me and before I left she had acquired a new scarf. I bet the others wished that they said something nice instead of starting at me!!!! LOL!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Everywhere, in the car, waiting for appointments..where ever there's a moment of nothing to do...my hands get figgitty (sp ?),,,,it's all for charity anyway so I get more done....and have had some interesting conversations because of the knitting/crocheting....


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Good for you! It's so much better to have something to do while waiting. I have a project I just leave in my car for when I find myself waiting for something/somebody unexpectedly.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

I have always taken a project with me if I'm going anywhere i might have to 'wait' - both in England and before that when we lived in Ireland.

At the dentist, waiting in an airport, on a plane, or a train - I can't bear to just sit and do nothing!!!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Good for you Margaret. I can't stand to just sit and do nothing so I always take my knitting to Dr. appointments.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Being both aged and bored with tattered magazines in offices, I have frequently taken a small knitting project with me. I may not get a whole lot done but it saves wear on my attitude!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

There is a very young lady in the church I attend who loves knitting socks. She sits near the rear and knits all during the service unless we are using the Hymnal. I asked her about it once when I had the opportunity and she said it helps her concentrate. She fidgets and this keeps her calm. I take my knitting/crochet project with me whenever I think I will have idle hands time. Long ago I was warned against idle hands


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Being both aged and bored with tattered magazines in offices, I have frequently taken a small knitting project with me. I may not get a whole lot done but it saves wear on my attitude!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


Or, maybe they are wondering why they, too, might try that. In any case, it would not cross my mind to care what they are thinking. You are sitting quietly doing something constructive and that you love. Ignore them. Maybe you will start a trend.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I am happily knitting in the lobby of the Elk's Lodge while my husband is at a stamp show!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Keep it up! You never know who you might inspire to do the same thing or eve encourage someone to acquire the skill. People are so focused on their smart phones or tablets that they rarely acknowledge each other. You are bucking the trend...maybe if enough of us do our handwork in public society will become more friendly and stop ignoring each other.


----------



## gerri5452 (Jan 12, 2017)

I always take my knitting with me. People look at me but I believe they are interested in what I am making, or are fascinated with the process. Does not bother me at all.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Having spent my fair share of time waiting in doctor's offices over the past year I say do whatever en enjoy doing to pass that time. It's boring and can make you anxious. Let people stare. If you've been knitting for 68 years (I'm 73 myself) then you've probably learned people are going to stare no matter what you do. Forget them and do what you want. My 2 cents. The older I get the more I say and do what I feel like and if others don't like it, tough.


----------



## Loulame5 (Mar 13, 2015)

I knit and crochet waiting for the doctor (sometimes I have to wait more than one hour) and on the train.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I've seen quite a few people here in Cornwall knitting, on the bus and train, in waiting rooms, and in the pub. I've started taking mine with me to hospital appointments. Good for you. Set a new trend in your area. :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

The waiting room at my hospital has knitting needles and wool ready for people to pick up and knit squares which are then handed on to another person here who sews them all together and then they go to Romania or somewhere like that. It doesn't matter that some of the rows are a bit uneven or a missed stitch here and then.It certainly helps fill in the time while waiting and most of the magazines are really out of date anyway.


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

As I think back over 75 years ago, as a teenager I took my knitting to the movies, to baseball games and never thought twice about it.
I can remember, years later, riding in the car on the drive from LI to Florida; as husband drove through the night, I knitted a black cardigan
for myself. Back in the day, I could trust my fingers more than now. No mistakes then. Today, I have to check after each row. But I
still love to knit more than anything else I do. At 88, activities are limited..for me.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> LOL!! so you get the <look>....at least you're putting your time to good use!!! My mom used to knit on the bus and back - it was an hour bus ride and of course, you meet the same people. They used to look forward to seeing how far her sweater or whatever she was knitting was at. I restarted to crochet when I accompanied my mom for chemo. I never got a seat in the bus so it was kind of difficult to knit or crochet. I did however, take a knitting to an eye appointment one time and managed to do a complete scarf!! The doctor had been called to an emergency at 10:00 am and at 5:00 still hadn't shown up!! The assistant kept telling us he would be there <soon> and left. I was furious of wasting a day and having to pay $25 for the parking for nothing!! However, the cleaning lady smiled and started up a conversation with me and before I left she had acquired a new scarf. I bet the others wished that they said something nice instead of starting at me!!!! LOL!


Nice story, if an otherwise wasted day.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

e knitting will travel or just wait.... I take my knitting everywhere even if there is a train crossing that I have to wait. And it is amazing how many people don't know the difference between knitting and crocheting. 
I knit each week at one of our local coffee houses with a group of ladies. We come and go as we please. Happy knitting.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Have knitting will travel or just wait.... I take my knitting everywhere even if there is a train crossing that I have to wait. And it is amazing how many people don't know the difference between knitting and crocheting. 
I knit each week at one of our local coffee houses with a group of ladies. We come and go as we please. Happy knitting.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I always take my knitting with me. My eye doc (who I see only once a year) actually remembered what I had been knitting on during my last visit.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm in England and take small projects with me. I can't knit on a car journey, but have often had people very interested in what I'm doing. I get some "you're too young to knit" remarks, but don't mind. On a train once I was knitting and a heavily tatooed and pierced man asked shyly if I would show him. That taught me not to judge by appearances! Quite a few men knit in the hipster parts of London, I'm told: it's considered fashionable. So, carry on regardless.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If I know I will have to wait for an appointment or take someone somewhere where I will have to wait for them, I always take my knitting or crochet project with me. I feel it is a waste of time to just sit there doing nothing.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I spent some time in Chengdu, China a few years ago. Knitting in public is a common scene there. I loved watching women walking and knitting.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

If I am not knitting I am reading. Just can't sit and wait without something in my hands.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

My Dr. runs 1 - 3 hours behind every day. He books every 15mins and never cuts your visit short if you need longer (so kinda good, but kinda not) They expect you to show up on time so I know I will get lots of knitting in. I have nothing but time, so his scheduling doesn't bother me; I'd be sittin' and knittin' at home otherwise anyway. And yes, socks on 4 needles always fascinates someone!


----------



## judyef (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad you have broken the ice and are enjoying knitting in various locations. Worldwide knit in public day. Wwkipday.com i think. Is june 10. Dk where in the UK you are. Do know that there are already 50+ events scheduled in UK. An opportunity for you to join with others....and find some new friends!


----------



## leenbacon (May 20, 2017)

Great post, Margaret! My first thought is that adults in the U.S. are much less concerned with what others think. One of my favorite websites/Facebook/Instagram/Twitter pages is "Very British Problems", which pokes fun at Britons being overly polite and more introverted than extroverted. I think if you look it up, you'll smile.

My Gram from Liverpool was the one who taught me to knit and crochet when I was young. I recently retired early, so decided to "relearn" them. What a wealth of information is available to us due to the internet and YouTube! My Mom, at 85, knits baby hats to donate to the maternity hospital. I've sent her links to some great sites and tips. I started out with a crochet scarf to practice. Made 3, then moved on to knit scarves. Made 3, then decided to try circular needles and hats. Then learned Tunisian crochet and made 3 more scarves. I'm now knitting a blanket. And I have a big stash of yarn and patterns for the future!

I came across thes tips on how to be a more prolific knitter, from Interweave.com. I really like the one about having more than one project going at the same time, and having a small, easy one to take with you. It's like so many of the previous replies have said. I hope you continue to knit in public, and start a trend!

https://www.interweave.com/article/knitting/10-ways-prolific-knitter/


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I took my knitting to a doctor's appointment for hubby. The doctor asked me what I was knitting, so I said that I knit baby afghans for our local Air Force Base babies. He looked at me very strangely and I quote: "You knit dogs?" ARGH!


----------



## Jenniwren (Oct 10, 2013)

I always take my knitting/crochet with me. Can't bear to have idle hands!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I almost always take some kind of knitting project with me when I think I will have waiting time. Just the other day I was in my hair salon, waiting and working on a Twiddle Muff. A woman came up to me and asked what I was working on, and I explained and she told me about her Mom and how she has dementia and picks at her hands and could she commission me to make one for her mom? I immediately said yes, but not for commission, just for love. Never overlook an opportunity to be kind to another. Take your knitting with you. You never know what heartstrings you will touch.


----------



## Bonell (Feb 6, 2016)

A hospital in my area that specializes in cancer treatment has a basket with knitting needles and wool in some of their clinic and treatment waiting rooms. There are instructions for the knitting of a simple square. The squares are latter put together to make blankets and then sold on behalf of the society. It is a great idea and I always looked forward to grabbing one to work on when I got there. Sometimes I had time to do a whole square, or just a few rows..... then the next person picks it up and carries on. Makes the wait bearable and the finished product is sold with the tag that it was knitted by cancer patients. Win! Win!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok Dick I was wondering for sometime now and I just have to ask, well no I don't but I really want to know when and what intriqued you to learn to crochet? I learned when I was 14 from my grandmother she taught me to make granny squares when I had pneumonia. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I take my small hand knitting or hand sewing with me where ever I go. It makes a great intro for meeting new people and it shows that you really care about them when you converse.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont need a special day to knit in public, I do it everyday if I go out. I even do it in the car while my hubby drives somewhere. I take it when we visit our neighbors, even in the ER today, while I was in the room with the nurse, and doctor. Just dont like it, if I am in the middle of a row, and have to move, holding onto my unfinished row until I can continue, lol.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Those other ladies in the waiting room may be nodding and discussing, but I'll bet it's about how much they wish they had something to do while THEY waited--and waited, and waited. There are some days I've taken a book instead, and after a while I get so sleepy (we also wait interminably). It never fails that there will be someone else who brought their knitting or crocheting with them, and I sit there wandering what I was thinking to have left home without it!!! It's also rare that I'm not asked about what I'm making if I'm knitting. I think it makes others want to take up the craft, and I'd love to know how many have been encouraged to take up knitting by seeing people making things in public.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

When my kids where young, I brought my crosstitch or needle point with me while they were at practice or at their games. I cannot sit and do nothing or I fall asleep. My friends and I even brought our stuff with us to a Billy Graham Crusade back in the 80's. Now, I bring my knitting with me wherever I go, nothing to difficult. Just in case I need to wait. Enjoy and knit on.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder why people would stare and talk if someone was Knitting? Sounds odd to me.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

The people are probably dying to look at what you are doing and to ask you about it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Haven't read all the posts but you are probably aware that we have a "Knit in Public" day every year. I don't need that because every day is knit in public. I even knit in the dentist's chair or in the prep room when waiting for surgery. The better the hockey game, the faster my needles. I take it to volley ball tournaments and have taught some of the little sisters of players how to knit during waits between games. As someone else said, soxs on DPN's looks like witchcraft to others and starts lots of conversations. I have done really simple knitting in the movie theater. Knitting fills so many needs. It is meditative when I need that, challenging when I need distraction, keeps anxious hands busy... I know that in days gone buy ladies in some countries used to knit when walking.... I can't do that because I have to watch sidewalk but I would if on a beach or some nice smooth walk. My children grew up hearing "as soon as I finish this row". They are grown and long gone from home. DH knows to never start a road trip without making sure I have yarn. He even stops at yarn stores when we are on vacation because he knows that or fabric are my way of remembering the trip. I knit in private, public and would do it in my sleep if I could. Hope you keep knitting in public. It can lead to some great fun and new friendships. (and lots of knit goodies)


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Good for you. It will be great if we start seeing more people knitting in public in the UK. I knit on coaches, trains, planes and anywhere else I get some time. Before I took early retirement I used to knit at work during breaks. A few of my colleagues had a go at knitting after watching me!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep it going. I knit where ever I go.


----------



## ozychris (Sep 2, 2016)

Love that you knit waiting for appointment. I hate the wasted time. Might have to have something in a small bag to grab and run for occasions like this.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've even knitted in church since I can then pay closer attention...


----------



## Cindy Bower (Jun 13, 2016)

Just one summer of attending our son's baseball games I knitted a pair of slippers, a hooded sweater for our little one, and crocheted an afghan. It was a very productive baseball system. I knit when riding in the car, and anywhere else I can. 

Canadian "Yarn Harlot", Stephanie Pearl-McPhee talks a lot about knitting in public in her bestselling book "All Wound Up". The book is a laugh-out-loud one for me. I give it as a gift. She has written other books about the subject too.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

"knit in public" is an international event, occurring on the second Saturday of June each year. There is a website where you can register if you wish to be counted and/or help to organize a group in your area, or find a group to knit with on that day. Sounds like a lot of fun! And I knit in public; I carry my knitting wherever I go. It's my security blanket.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

My French teacher in a girls' college [sixty years ago] was also fine with people knitting in class. She said that those who knitted listened better and did better in the class. She required them to sit in the back row, to avoid distracting the rest of the class, and warned them that anyone who dropped a needle on the floor would be asked to leave. But we did hear a faint click-clicking.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I walk around the stores and knit or crochet. Especially the store that my hubby like to go to and I have not interest in.
I put my yarn in a over the shoulder tote bag.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

When my mother was old, I would take her to many doctors' appointments. She would want to talk so I couldn't read. So I knitted. Now I am the one who is old. I take myself to doctors' appointments. And I am still knitting.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Keep it up you trendie person and why not? I notice there from the replies that you are not completely alone. Recently I travelled from Casino to Sydney by rail & return (each a full day's journey) and knitted most of the way - needless to say I got a lot of Chemo caps made and also made friends of others who were knitting in the same carriage. We exchanged ideas and it was most interesting hearing their knitting stories.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

eneira12 said:


> I've even knitted in church since I can then pay closer attention...


I love your post! What can you pay closer attention to?? the service (sermon) or your knitting?? Or do you mean that the knitting keeps you awake.? Just my mad sense of humour.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I've always done it - train, waiting rooms, office at lunchtime (lets people know you are on your lunch) cafes with friends, park bench - me and all the other Super-models, we all do it.


 :sm16: Me too!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I always knit/crochet/tatt while waiting for appointments. I find people stare too. I just keep on working at my project... Have not had anyone ask me about it, except my doctor when he calls me in...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

When I was a child we always had our holidays around the UK. Mum would say "I'm not taking my knitting, I'm going to read, go walking, sunbathe, explore. After a few days she would be searching for a wool shop and would have to buy wool, a pattern and needles! She would then wonder why she hadn't brought them in the first place.


----------



## E's glee (Apr 11, 2017)

Bonell said:


> A hospital in my area that specializes in cancer treatment has a basket with knitting needles and wool in some of their clinic and treatment waiting rooms. There are instructions for the knitting of a simple square. The squares are latter put together to make blankets and then sold on behalf of the society. It is a great idea and I always looked forward to grabbing one to work on when I got there. Sometimes I had time to do a whole square, or just a few rows..... then the next person picks it up and carries on. Makes the wait bearable and the finished product is sold with the tag that it was knitted by cancer patients. Win! Win!


This is such a great idea, and such great community feeling involved!!

Living in the outskirts of London, I don't see much kip-ing, except in the trains where indeed, it is young people - approximately 1 per carriage on a weekend morning ????


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

No...no two heads....I think it's because not many people knit on the whole!

I used to knit on the train going to work in Sydney when we lived there, too

I also hate wasting time....


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Just read your post,I always take my crochet with me on appointment days,or were I know I'm going to have a long wait,and I get some funny looks,but sometimes someone will ask what i am making,and more than one has said they never thought to bring theirs,and what a good idea,so maybe the funny looks you are getting are people wishing they had thought of doing that.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

leenbacon said:


> Great post, Margaret! My first thought is that adults in the U.S. are much less concerned with what others think. One of my favorite websites/Facebook/Instagram/Twitter pages is "Very British Problems", which pokes fun at Britons being overly polite and more introverted than extroverted.  I think if you look it up, you'll smile.
> 
> My Gram from Liverpool was the one who taught me to knit and crochet when I was young. I recently retired early, so decided to "relearn" them. What a wealth of information is available to us due to the internet and YouTube! My Mom, at 85, knits baby hats to donate to the maternity hospital. I've sent her links to some great sites and tips. I started out with a crochet scarf to practice. Made 3, then moved on to knit scarves. Made 3, then decided to try circular needles and hats. Then learned Tunisian crochet and made 3 more scarves. I'm now knitting a blanket. And I have a big stash of yarn and patterns for the future!
> 
> ...


Hi just been reading Very British Problems. Had me and hubby literally crying with laughter. That is so us.

Oh! We just love a BBQ what ever the weather.

Hubby was BBQing in a down poor on his 70th Birthday.

Nothing like a good sou'wester to keep the water off.

We know its summer in the UK because the rain is warm.

Thank you for bringing that to my attention (just me being British)
:sm23:

Margaret UK


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Cindy Bower said:


> Just one summer of attending our son's baseball games I knitted a pair of slippers, a hooded sweater for our little one, and crocheted an afghan. It was a very productive baseball system. I knit when riding in the car, and anywhere else I can.
> 
> Canadian "Yarn Harlot", Stephanie Pearl-McPhee talks a lot about knitting in public in her bestselling book "All Wound Up". The book is a laugh-out-loud one for me. I give it as a gift. She has written other books about the subject too.


Thank you for telling me about the books. Will have a look on Amazon for them.

(Sound just like my cup of tea) Just me being British :sm09:

Margaret UK
PS see post above


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I crochet where ever I anticipate time being lost. It brings up conversations that are positive in doc offices or waiting on others too elsewhere.

Maybe in UK it will one day be known as Pearling..after the famous Pearlhunter.????


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

My daughter came to visit and said I had projects started all over. Agreed. We Ave a living room and a family room on separate floors. If I carry laundry downstairs to do, I stay and work an Afghan there. When a car project in a bag gets too
big for the car it comes to living room. I always finish things so what is her point? Little hats and right now this Water Balloons fill the drum shaped bag in the car. It hangs nicely on the handle of the Explorer and doesn't escape. Party on my friend.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

SANDY I said:


> I crochet where ever I anticipate time being lost. It brings up conversations that are positive in doc offices or waiting on others too elsewhere.
> 
> Maybe in UK it will one day be known as Pearling..after the famous Pearlhunter.????


Lol. I some how don't think so. But it did make me laugh.

It's been a day for that. We have laughed a lot today and its only mid afternoon.

Still plenty of laughing time left. And it's not raining, the sun is shining.

Margaret aka The-Pearl-Hunter


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

My SIL crochets everywhere. They used to go on motorcycle trips and she crochet on all the trips.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

I always have knitting in my car. The other day, on a whim, I grabbed the WIP and brought it with me as we left in hubby's truck to go shopping. My husband is a volunteer fireman/fire police and wouldn't you know it...for the second day in a row we had to go to an accident. I was so glad I had my knitting with me. I was able to knit while he was out directing traffic and didn't feel as trapped as I would have, had I not had it with me.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

kiqi said:


> I brought my knitting with me when I had a court date, both my needles and yarn were confiscated by the court clerk. I was told where to pick them up when I was leaving. Sad times we are living through when knitting needles are considered a threat! So, the moral of this story.....be careful where you knit, when in public places, it's not always welcome!


I had to go to court in Davenport, Iowa. (Someone had rear ended me and if I hadn't shown it would have shown that I was in the wrong.) I took my Nook reader. I was stopped at the door. I took the Nook back to my car and brought in my knitting which was on size one needles. I felt the needles were more dangerous than a reader. Some times things do not make sense.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Some people may give the impression they are critical of you when they are probably thinking of something else entirely. We shouldn't be so sensitive. Keep on knitting whenever and wherever you can.


----------



## AmandaDB (Nov 3, 2013)

Keep going it's just curiosity or ignorance . I also take a small knitting project when I have appointments with my elderly mother just to pass the time. X


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I am somewhat shy but love to talk. When my SO had an ablation, I was sitting in the waiting room with several other people. I lady pulled yarn out of her bag, which gave me the excuse to start talking to her by asking her what she was making. This started a conversation, which lead to us eating lunch together, (I hate eating alone).
My daughter has social anxiety. She takes her knitting everywhere, which relaxes her. She has met a couple of friends this way.
Working on a project in public encourages conversations!


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

When I was going to work, on the MUNI (bus system in SF, CA), I would always crochet and knit baby blankets.( 15-20 min) I used the needles on the cord so I would not jab the person next to me. I would do it at lunch (30-45 min) and on the way home, if I got a seat (15-20 min). I would get maybe a total of at least 60 min. When the blanket would almost be about 1/2 finished, I would start another and keep the larger one at home. Sometimes I had 3 going at the same time. I finished one about every 4 weeks. I also always had a pocket book to read in my tote if I didn't want to continue on the blanket. I have always had a book with me. I just could not sit and wait without reading something.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

judyb9 said:


> When I was going to work, on the MUNI (bus system in SF, CA), I would always crochet and knit baby blankets.( 15-20 min) I used the needles on the cord so I would not jab the person next to me. I would do it at lunch (30-45 min) and on the way home, if I got a seat (15-20 min). I would get maybe a total of at least 60 min. When the blanket would almost be about 1/2 finished, I would start another and keep the larger one at home. Sometimes I had 3 going at the same time. I finished one about every 4 weeks. I also always had a pocket book to read in my tote if I didn't want to continue on the blanket. I have always had a book with me. I just could not sit and wait without reading something.


good use of your time!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, last year I went with my hubby to see his doctor. I took my knitting with me. When we were with the doctor he asked what I was doing. I answered that I was knitting a baby afghan. He got a puzzled look on his face and asked why I was knitting dogs! He may have been a good doctor but he didn't know diddlysquat about knitting!!!! <vbg>


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

If you like it, do it. People always have to talk about something & at least it is not your bad language (unless you cuss when you make a mistake & have to frog) so let them talk, you are not hurting them nor doing anything disruptive. In fact you are being very constructive & using what would be wasted time wisely. so as others have said, "YOU GO GIRL!"


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh yes! I have season tickets the single A affiliate of the Detroit Tigers & attend most of the games plus some on the road.. I get a lot of gifts completed as I watch the game.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

At one of our local hospitals, they have a basket with yarn and needles in every waiting room and ask people to knit a few rows while they are waiting. They are looking for squares 9 x 9 to make into blankets for the needy. A good idea to pass the time away. We all know how hospitals love to keep patients waiting!! LOL


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, shame on your DR. I have always called my Dr. and asked his nurse "how far is he behind?" I would stay at work until I knew the Dr. would be available. This way, I would not have to miss half of my workday OR make up the time missed.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Juleen said:


> LOL, last year I went with my hubby to see his doctor. I took my knitting with me. When we were with the doctor he asked what I was doing. I answered that I was knitting a baby afghan. He got a puzzled look on his face and asked why I was knitting dogs! He may have been a good doctor but he didn't know diddlysquat about knitting!!!! <vbg>


Too funny!!!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I love lace said:


> I had to go to court in Davenport, Iowa. (Someone had rear ended me and if I hadn't shown it would have shown that I was in the wrong.) I took my Nook reader. I was stopped at the door. I took the Nook back to my car and brought in my knitting which was on size one needles. I felt the needles were more dangerous than a reader. Some times things do not make sense.


If you can video and/or record with your NOOK (you can with some), then that could be the reason for not allowing it.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I knit, crochet and embroidery in public. Can't see anything the matter with it.

Lol, a knitting in public funny. .I was in a doctors office, which had a large waiting room. As I knitted happily along on an almost compelted shawl, a I heard a woman holler in a rather loud voice " My God, that is beautiful" I didn't look up until I saw the hollering woman literally running directly towards me. She reached over and started to grab the end of the shawl, but then thought better of it, and politely asked if I would show the entire thing to her. I thought that I had seen a lot of things in my time on earth, but to hear someone hollering that my knitting was pretty from all the way across the room has to be way up there in oddness!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

m_azingrace said:


> If you can video and/or record with your NOOK (you can with some), then that could be the reason for not allowing it.


That was the reason they gave, but it was just a reader. I imagine that if someone saw me with it they would not have known it was just a reader and caused problems. I should have brought a paperback.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

I was knitting soap sacks while sitting in an ER with my mil ( for hours) A nurse asked me about them & I told her I gave them with goat milk soap Turns out her daughter was raising goats. Small world


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

inishowen said:


> When I was a child we always had our holidays around the UK. Mum would say "I'm not taking my knitting, I'm going to read, go walking, sunbathe, explore. After a few days she would be searching for a wool shop and would have to buy wool, a pattern and needles! She would then wonder why she hadn't brought them in the first place.


Woman after my own heart! Good excuse to look around around the shops, and buy more wool.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

molsmum said:


> At one of our local hospitals, they have a basket with yarn and needles in every waiting room and ask people to knit a few rows while they are waiting. They are looking for squares 9 x 9 to make into blankets for the needy. A good idea to pass the time away. We all know how hospitals love to keep patients waiting!! LOL


Several people have mentioned this and I think it is such a cool thing! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

the ''bakery bears '' dan and kay jones do it and inform us where and the history of the place ( england castles etc. )on their podcasts - let them know i sent you from Winnipeg , canada


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I know a lot of our KP's from the US knit in public a lot.
> 
> I have never in all my 68 years seen anyone in the UK doing the same.
> 
> ...


My husband had a knee operation last year and had to go for physotherapy every week for six weeks it lasted about an hour so I always took my knitting with me . I had a quite a few people comment to me asking what I was making etc. One lady who attended regularly and was also a knitter asked questions about the pattern and wool and the following week she brought her knitting. You never know if the people who are talking about you maybe saying I wish I had thought of bringing my knitting. If I realise people are talking about me knitting I look straight at them and smile. ????


----------



## Christhilf (Sep 28, 2016)

I carry my knitting every where with me, as you said with small projects. Do have people look at me strangely, but I do believe they admire me because I keep my hands busy. I knit for Operation Gratitude and the troops, always an easy beginning of conversation. Who cares what others my think, we are smart enough to make use of otherwise wasted Time! You go, girl!


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I live in the US and take my knitting just about everywhere. If it is a meeting I ask up front if it will distract or bother anyone and if the answer is "yes" I do not knit--and that happens on rare occasions. I am also sensitive to people to see if they are watching me instead of listening so will cease and desist if that is the case. I have had all sorts of comments--mostly "what are you making?" Seems to often be followed up by "How long will it take you?" Which I have no idea because I generally have 3 to 4 WIP going at a time. However, once a young lady walked up to me and said, "How can you just sit there and do that?!! Had no idea how to answer that--still chuckle and shake my head when I think of it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The only places I have knitted in public were at a couple of doctor's offices waiting for hubby to be seen. However, when we are packing for a trip, the first thing I pack is my current knitting project. One year, I ran out of yarn-----ARGH! I asked hubby to please drive with me to a WalMart in the next town to see if they carried yarn. Whooo hoooo! They had a nice selection so I didn't have "knitting withdrawal" which is serious condition!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

jaydee33 said:


> ...,........"How can you just sit there and do that?!! Had no idea how to answer that--still chuckle and shake my head when I think of it.


As opposed to just sitting there doing nothing? I'm amazed by remarks like that. LOL!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Juleen said:


> The only places I have knitted in public were at a couple of doctor's offices waiting for hubby to be seen. However, when we are packing for a trip, the first thing I pack is my current knitting project. One year, I ran out of yarn-----ARGH! I asked hubby to please drive with me to a WalMart in the next town to see if they carried yarn. Whooo hoooo! They had a nice selection so I didn't have "knitting withdrawal" which is serious condition!


OMG woman you ran out of yarn!!!! Have you no stash????? This gave me a good chuckle and god bless your DH and mine too for putting up with our knitting passion. :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, yep, we both are blessed with our hubbies! :O) I ran out of yarn on vacation. This was the second time that happened on a trip, so, from now on I'll pack a wee bit more yarn than I think I'll need. :O)


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm in the US and I never see anyone else knitting, but I don't care. About the only times I don't have my knitting with me is when visiting friends with fur babies. Not because of their fur, but because despite being spoiled rotten, they want constant petting. And if I'm going out for dinner, then my companion gets my undecided attention. Now, coffee with the girls, the knitting comes out. I knit in the car, movie theatres, medical offices, in line at the grocery store, everywhere. I am extremely anxious at the dentist's, so I'll knit even when being worked on. I have a small nylon bag that I carry my small projects in, instead of wearing it over my shoulder, I wear it around my neck. When going to wrestling matches, I knit when others are wrestling but tuck my knitting in and go down to the mat (wearing my knitting bag) when my great nephew is wrestling, cheer him on and go back to knitting when he is off the mat.

As someone else said, it seems to be mostly older men who comment on my knitting, it is wonderful to hear their positive memories of others knitting, though I have met a couple of old Navy men who knit. I have no problem SPENDING my time in inactivity if it is my choice, but I hate WASTING time and waiting for others is wasting time.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I still smile when I think of professional football player Rosy Greer who knitted on the sidelines! I think he is a true man!!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Knitting certainly passes the time away. Many times, I have brought my knitting with me. It is a great way to get a project finished. Let them look at you--you are being very productive. Maybe they'll catch on. Time will go by so much faster for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I even knit on the bus if it's a long trip. Some will make comments to there riding companions. But, I get more nice comnents on how it reminds them of their mother or grandmothers. Don't let the stares bother you, their just jealous because you're be productive with your time.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sure you are right about that.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi! I would like to thank everyone that has replied to my post knitting in public.

I was very surprised by the huge response. 

Thank you for all the positive feed back. It has been so rewarding to hear from so many of you. 

I will definitely keep knitting when and were ever I feel like it. 

I have loved all your stories. It has been very interesting and at times funny to hear from you, so many lovely people here on KP .

I have learned so much since joining the site last July. 

So a big thank you to you all.

Margaret x aka The-pearl-hunter :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

When my oldest daughter was five, I taught her to crochet and she loved to walk around with her WIP. She solved the problem of where to put her ball of yarn by teaching her four-year-old brother to follow her around and carry it for her. It was his job to feed out enough yarn to keep it slack but not touching the floor. He adored her but gave her the family nickname of Sarge.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I loved your little story about your daughter and also chuckled about her nickname of "Sarge". I volunteer for the Mystic Valley Railway Society out of Hyde Park, Massachusetts. I help with the mailings and have been doing that for several years. I'm in charge of the labels for the mailings, and I was nicknamed "Sarge" by one of the gals. I loved it!


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

AuntieLoof said:


> When my oldest daughter was five, I taught her to crochet and she loved to walk around with her WIP. She solved the problem of where to put her ball of yarn by teaching her four-year-old brother to follow her around and carry it for her. It was his job to feed out enough yarn to keep it slack but not touching the floor. He adored her but gave her the family nickname of Sarge.


That made me laugh out loud. I can just picture the pair of them marching round the house. Her with her WIP and him trotting after her. Bless them.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

I knit everywhere especially when my husband and daughter had their surgeries it's a long time to wait for someone to come out of an operation I have something to do I can't read magazines or just sit and look at people usually I get compliments on what I'm making or people ask questions sometimes they think I'm crocheting it's interesting to tell people what you're really doing


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I am from the UK and often knit in public.I am unconcernerd if others think it strange.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I used to knit on the bus going to work. Now I rarely take my knitting out with me, usually because it's too bulky or difficult. I might consider doing crochet squares, though, now you mention it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I take my knitting with me where ever I go now as I hate wasting time as well. Nearly always have someone say something (positive).


----------

